# Clickety-Clack ! "Google Adsense Cracked ?"



## anandk (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thanx Digit !* For the interesting Cover Scoop on Google Adsense. 

Worth blogging, folks !

I have carried it on WinVistaClub as : 

Clickety-Clack ! "Google Adsense Cracked ?"


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2007)

Great article.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah... i read that today in the MAG... its awesome!


----------



## demonstouch (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey,

Listen up dumb ass, Google will credit the cost per click into the you're adsense account, no matter they are valid clicks or invalid clicks.

And, what they do is..they would verify the clicks that if they're real or fraud the following month.

They pay you - if they are real.
Terminate you're account - if they're fraud.

So, naturally they would kick you're ass if you mess with them and ofcourse they would not pay you.

It's so funny that you've provided the screen shots of the adsense earning's for which you haven't got paid.

Clicks count no matter what if they're real or fraud and then there is one period after the end of the month when they would verify the clicks.

The screen shots which you have provided can be created by anyone, alright?
You can do the invalid activity till the end of the month and when they start verifying, they would ban the account if they're invalid.

So you believe you have discovered the hole? lol hehe.

Then why are the advertisers still with google? why would they stay with google, if they're at loss??

Click fraud can be detected, just looking at the blog and the content and they've been watching the behavior of millions of web pages over the years..you think they won't be able to track??

Yes, i agree click fraud was a problem once upon a time but not anymore.They're a big company..they know how to deal with it..That's the reason advertisers are still with Adsense.

And what did you say? Google taking " digit " seriously?? lol haha

They have better things to do lol.

You and that guy who contributed this article ?? who's that loser ?? ..whoever he is..

You both **** you're selves alright??

Astalavista Baby!

Google considers " digit " seriously ...lol that was a good one you ****ing moron!


----------



## anandk (Nov 9, 2007)

I can see that you are worked up ! 

Go ahead and get worked up buddy   I can sense the poison in you. But then its your life after all, feel free to react the way you normally do ! Your first post, so probably an existing member who doesnt have the courage to speak out HIS OWN mind ... always easy to hide behind an alias' eh ! 

No way am I involved with the Article, etc. *I am merely carrying it one my site, crediting the story to Digit.* The intent of the story is not to fraud, but to bring out a vulnerability. I hope you can understand the difference ... err can you ?   The 'intent' matters, always !

My adsense revenue is just around USD 15 a month ! Dont think Google is such an immature company to react the way you predicted they would, its YOUR reaction ... so understandable. I believe they will and should adrs the issue, if it exists.

Must say, you are one hellava funny guy !  And oh, wont be around here for the next 15 days... travelling overseas ... so dont bother spewing more poison ... you will only only end up wallowing in it yourself !

Have a Nice Day !


----------



## ahref (Nov 9, 2007)

Intersting article, as said by demonstouch as long as you have not received the cheque you cant claim you have fully exploited the system.

Although money credited in your adsense account is itself alarming.

BTW, demonstouch why you reacted that way, did not understand. I don't think there is anything surprising if google replied to digit.

Google has a very good record of replying each mail, even once I sent an email about 3 year ago, about my site not getting good position in search engine, and I received the reply.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ was it an automatic reply or a personalized one??


----------



## ahref (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^ It was personalized reply, I received that many days after my original mail. Although I received automated just after sending the mail,


----------



## demonstouch (Nov 9, 2007)

" Your first post, so probably an existing member who doesnt have the courage to speak out HIS OWN mind ... always easy to hide behind an alias' eh ! "

lloll .. lloll .. hehe i was never a member of this forum, I have heard about this article..Ive read it and ive signed up this forum just to inform ppl that article was a **** and you say i dun have the courage?? 

woah! " The intent of the story is not to fraud, but to bring out a vulnerability " 

Listen up,

There are thousands of adsense publishers around the world..thousands of clicks occur in just a matter of seconds..

And, you think in a day or a month..how many clicks would happen in 1month..do you get it?

Seems like you still don't understand what i have said, Some would understand and some are so dumb that they need more explanation 
So i wont mind telling you..

Yes, So now you can imagine the number of clicks which happen in a matter of minutes.

Tracking the fraud clicks in matter of minutes is highly impossible no matter how big the company is.

Their initial job is to do the count, so they would update the reports in you're account about the visits and the number of clicks.This goes on for one month..now don't have these stupid questions like " May be they can decide the number of valid clicks in an hour or a day of that particular day " .As it is hard to detect thousands of clicks quickly.

As it is impossible to detect the fraud clicks quickly, once the counting is done for 1 month. They start verifying the clicks the following month..untill the 3rd week.

Suppose if you've earned 100$ this month, they would verify the clicks till 20th of next month and if the clicks are real..then they would issue the payments on 25th or something.

So, even if you can see 1000$ in you're account it doesn't mean that you've earned it.It is just the ' *count ' *that they're doing no matter if they're fraud or real 

Google, always try to protect their advertisers and that's the reason they take 3weeks, which means they're keeping the publishers waiting for a long time..just to see that advertisers are on safe side 

And the screen shots which were shown on the magazine were the reports...i.e the count which google was doing..that can be created by anyone  ...that doesn't mean that you earned lol and that doesn't mean that you've discovered so called " hole " in the program hehe.

Now, you can understand what a piece of **** the article is..you don't know the system ...so understandable 

Finally, Google are a big company ..and they know what to do and how to do..It's their program 

And, you idiots think that you've discovered a hole in " adsense " ..further you guys advertise by " some one fooled with adsense " ....

The funny thing is he is a fool himself, showing the reports of the count, it doesn't mean that he has earned..and the earnings reports look like something else...do you know that?? lol and made you ppl fools too ..my congratulations 

The Bottom line is -- Why are the advertisers still with adsense ?? why would they pay google if they're at loss?? You still didn't reply to the question..Im asking you twice  ...you don't care to answer to the point..but you divert the topic by you're " travelling some where else ". lol
Wtf! who gives a **** man?? 

One last thing,  You think you can write all the **** about google...try to point out at such a big company...you guys don't even know about the system...it's their program..and you question them..why is that so..lol hehe

When you guys can think that you can correct " Google " for no reason...you don't think i can't do that to " you people " ...hehe

You love to know me right ...

I'm Aneal Jonathan from hyderabad, India..I'm with the program ( AdSense ) for 3years now  ..sizzlin_snook is my yahoo id...contact me there..I can give you my personal details as well..hehe

You're bunch of losers...you have 15$ in you're account...and you talk about the program as if you know everything..

Write some sense, if you've to sell anything.

Think Twice..if you wanna write about google.

As always..Google rocks  *\m/* ...This forum is a piece of ****...Ive signed up to let you know how the program works...I'm gonna leave this ****ing site..yuck!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

there are certain motivations behind @OP site.it is a microsoft fan site.he needs materials against competing companies like google,apple to feel they are fraud or inferior!- creating FUD.
but his site is informative for a windows user.but "news" that he gets are rather pro-M$ and anti-linux or anti-mac ,google and any M$ competitor!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2007)

anandk - 

1. What's the intension of this thread? 
2. Why is it in Chit Chat section? 
3. Why did you just put the link, instead of having a excerpt of the article?


----------



## kj_dinesh (Nov 9, 2007)

I will accept this.(not the language but the content)

Show me proof of Payment history thts the real deal.. and earning page.. Just a joke, u can click 1000 times and stil it will show, but on verification they will block the account



			
				demonstouch said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Listen up dumb ass, Google will credit the cost per click into the you're adsense account, no matter they are valid clicks or invalid clicks.
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrooper (Nov 9, 2007)

The Author -- this is the most funny thing..how can you say that you have cheated on google adsense when your account is on hold, when you didn't get the PIN..showing the front report page is kiddo thing, anyone can create that..show the payment history page that's where the earning's are finalised..

The Thread Starter -- He talks all the non sense about adsense and has google ads on his site lol

The Magazine -- why don't you sell some porn?? when you don't have the content..rather than posting all nonsense..

Praka123 - you are right, this mag and the site looks like they are the die hard fans of microsoft..

Demons touch -- i agree with you as well..no words to spit on these losers!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2007)

I won't comment on users posting this on their sites and blogs but Digit publishing something which is not verified by them is ridiculous!

As someone said, even I agree 100% with demonstouch, except of the language. Working for google doesn't mean that you should use foul lingo to criticize people. It will only make your side weaker and people wouldn't mind skipping your post.


----------



## ahref (Nov 9, 2007)

> Yes, So now you can imagine the number of clicks which happen in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Tracking the fraud clicks in matter of minutes is highly impossible no matter how big the company is.
> 
> ...



What is the source of your above statement, or it is just your imagination or your theory how google detect click fraud.

I recommend you read official report how google detect click fraud.

*googleblog.blogspot.com/pdf/Tuzhilin_Report.pdf

According to google claim, they have a system in which fraud clicks are detected in real time and is not credited in your account.

According to what you said, the money in our google adsense account should reduce after their verification of fraud clicks. I also have 3+ year old adsense account, I never saw that google ever deduct money from my account in the name of fraud click.


----------



## demonstouch (Nov 9, 2007)

The Invalid clicks are detected in real time if there is any " Click Bomb " , which means a number of invalid clicks occuring in a short span of time from the same IP or the accidental clicks done by the publishers.

If it's a click bomb, then it's easy to detect as they happen from the single IP.

Glad to know that you're into adsense for 3years now, may be you should check " View payment history page " where you can find ..the earnings are finalised by 10th of next month..did you notice that?

View payment history page where the earnings are finalised is the source.It's not any theory 

That itself is the source, moreover invalid clicks can happen anytime, any day..So they need to review the whole month's performance, as it involves lot of $$...checking manually and other technology which they use.

And hey they need to check the conversions of the advertisers also..all calculations at the end of the month 

And again, what is a real click? the click which benefits the advertisers..that sometimes won't happen overnight..

So google gives a look at the advertisers monthly conversions reports too 

They do all this because, they want their advertisers to be on the safe side 

That means it's kind of second verification which they do, otherwise why you're payment is released so late??

There are many instances, when people got banned when they're close to 100$ or 300$ whatever the count may be..


Check the below link you will tons of such publishers :

*groups.google.com/group/adsense-help-troubleshooting/browse_thread/thread/aa6bbb07c1e3611c/848e690c83f2615a?lnk=gst&q=invalid+clicks+account+banned#848e690c83f2615a

The bottom line is - Clicks can happen at anytime, at the end of the month whatever you have earned..if you don't see the earnings finalised in second week..it means that the account is banned.

So one must always need to wait till the next month..Deduction of earnings won't happen..

In the end...either its a payment or a ban 

Sorry this is the link : *groups.google.com/group/adsense-help-troubleshooting/search?group=adsense-help-troubleshooting&q=invalid+clicks+account+banned&qt_g=Search+this+category


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm... The relevant link is : 

*mgoos.com/blogs/adsense-cracked.htm

And what he's doing is clearly against Google's TOS. He's modifying the JS file that Google have on its server to a local copy and running it .. I dunno what TOS say about XSS or cross domain scripting but he violates "No modification to code" clause .. 

I *strongly warn against trying* this method as it could result in your account getting banned.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 13, 2007)

A lot of people with 0 posts, (One openly admits, he signed up for this), a number of others trying to beat around the bush, where is this thread going.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 23, 2007)

Digit’s Popat
Posted by Patrix on November 12th, 2007

Did the Indian tech magazine, Digit just get egg all over its face? Valleywag reported that Digit is running a cover story this month on Google Adsense’s click-fraud vulnerability. Now those with Adsense accounts and any experience of mischief or even plain misunderstanding know very well that Google takes utmost care in avoiding click fraud. It is also merciless in canceling your account even if it gets a hint of click fraud. This strategy undoubtedly has rubbed some publishers the wrong way but overall, it has strengthened Google’s image regarding tackling any kind of click fraud and their algorithms in detecting any mischief have reaching artificial-intelligence-type proportions.

So what is the basis of Digit’s decision to run this old story? Well, it seems a security analyst Manish Arora wrote a script to stimulate human behavior and game Google’s click-fraud detection algorithms. Now I’m sure you think Arora’s script worked and you also want a piece of that hack. But sorry to disappoint you, even Digit’s story tells us that the script didn’t work and Google promptly terminated Arora’s account regardless of the fact that according to him, he was doing so to test the vulnerability in their system. So why does Digit’s cover seem to suggest that Adsense has holes (complete with a graphic of the Google logo with a bullet hole)? Isn’t that merely misleading the public? Also, their website doesn’t seem to have the story online. Shame on you, Digit.

*www.ipatrix.com/digits-popat/


sorry for reviviing this thread .. but wht happened ..

did anyone benifit from this one ??/

or was this all hoax..

sorry i never bought that months mag..
and never had a trail about this whole event ..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

ur pwned  u M$ employee 

edited on popular request


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Hihi LMAO @vistaclub boy  ur pwned  u M$ employee


control your emotions dude...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 23, 2007)

whtever....


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

^I was not calling ur name,be calm.I was just pointing to @OP


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 23, 2007)

^^edit out your post praka.

@naveen:It wasn't intended to you.Don't overreact.and thanks for the news.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 23, 2007)

edited...

who is op anyway???


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

OP=Original Poster


----------



## shantanu (Dec 24, 2007)

praka ! its not the first time, i am seeing you in a personal flame or comment.. you are directing your post to anand.. i have warned you as you might remember in many old threads.. this time.. it wont be tolerated...

a weeks misery...


----------

